# MacG Mobile



## tritor (8 Avril 2010)

Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître, il y aurait quelques correctifs à faire sur cette (déjà très bonne) app. 
En fait, je n'en voit qu'un : Pouvoir écrire avec l'iPhone à la verticale. 
Eh oui impossible d'écrire en paysage. 

Merci de votre attention chers iPhoniens.


----------



## cl97 (9 Avril 2010)

c'est dans la liste des améliorations&#8230;


----------



## tritor (13 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas et ce n'ai pas ici qu'il faut le demander. 

Sinon ok.


----------

